# 2006 nissan maxima shifting noises



## boscoji (Mar 5, 2005)

Hello, 

I bought a 2006 nissan maxima this past november and just realized a clicking noise right after acceleration and in between shifting gears. 
(its a weird tweeking sound)

Any ideas???

Thank You.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

auto or manual?

is the ticking from engine, relays, under dash, loose metal bits?

need more info


----------



## mb95maxse (Dec 19, 2005)

boscoji said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a 2006 nissan maxima this past november and just realized a clicking noise right after acceleration and in between shifting gears.
> (its a weird tweeking sound)
> ...





take it back to the dealer 2006 should have warranty


----------

